# Hey--just got Xikar humidifier--do i REALLY need to use prop glycol or can i use H2O?



## jackcrab (Nov 28, 2010)

hi, just bought a xikar humidifier. it says to use propylene glycol. can i cheat and used distilled water or should i use the propylene glycol? thanks!


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

The "advantages" xikar says to using PG is this

*PG Solution:* 

Use every time solution
Hydroscopic, so humidity is ALWAYS 70%
Anti-Fungal agent
Won't plug humidifiers!
If it is a bead type I would think distilled water would work just fine. I may be wrong though. So my post probably didn't help you at all :hmm:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You should be fine with distilled water!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> You should be fine with distilled water!


:tpd::2:r


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> You should be fine with distilled water!


The only reason why Xikar says use prop is because they don't sell distilled water...using distilled water is 100% okay for your Xikar humidifier.
:cheer2:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

if you trying to hold 70, use the solution
Water will compromise the gel.....

regardless, once you get thru the Winter, toss it
and try KL or Beads........

Over time that gel/solution is a pain in the but, and it does not
absorb excess moisture......


----------



## jackcrab (Nov 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> if you trying to hold 70, use the solution
> Water will compromise the gel.....
> 
> regardless, once you get thru the Winter, toss it
> ...


Thanks for the replies! What is KL solution and what are the best beads? Never heard of "KL"...

thanks!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The reason I say solution over water,,is that I have seen a TON of mold in gel containers......supposedly the Solution prevents that...but who the hell knows for sure...


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

I would suggest going with the beads. Use Heartfelt Industries...the best! A few different options on the website.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

jackcrab said:


> Thanks for the replies! What is KL solution and what are the best beads? Never heard of "KL"...
> 
> thanks!


Hey Tony...

Here's another one for you !!!!!
KL = Kitty Litter,,,,,
Tony will be in touch shortly....


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> :tpd::2:r


O snap! This coming from a guy who thinks his humidor is kitty litter box.:rofl:

I'm done with the abuse! :smash:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Hey Tony...
> 
> Here's another one for you !!!!!
> KL = Kitty Litter,,,,,
> Tony will be in touch shortly....





Rock31 said:


> O snap! This coming from a guy who thinks his humidor is kitty litter box.:rofl:
> 
> I'm done with the abuse! :smash:


*KITTY LITTER ROCKS!

You just gotta keep it away from the cat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
*


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ummmm correct me if im wrong... But isn't the xikar just a case filled with beads?


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> Ummmm correct me if im wrong... But isn't the xikar just a case filled with beads?


I think the one that he's talking about is a Xikar crystal jar that contains sodium based Polyacrylamine. Beads are silica gels.


----------



## snoopybier (Nov 16, 2011)

In the humidifier distilled water is fine.

Ps 1 Warning not to drink Xikar liquid propylene glycol, since, from my medic experience I think although not mentionned on the vial this low molecular PEG highly to be lethal if drunk...
Ps 2 more enjoyable: www_le-musee-prive_com/cinema-video/3_html 
(where, once copied in your webb navigator bar you want to change the 2 _ into dots to get the correct webb link)


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I tried the Xicar 250 Humidification gel thing a while ago. I don't recommend using just Distilled Water. From what I understand, the PG solution helps regulate the release of moisture. I used distilled water only, and the humidity shot up over 80% (with calibrated hygrometer). These devices only release humidity, they don't absorb excess humidity like beads or KL. I ended up taking it out after a frustrating month and buying beads. All has been fine since then.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Hmm, just realized this thread is almost a year old. Sorry, didn't notice that, just saw the new thread post, and thought I would comment.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, its ok dead threads need to live also!


----------



## snoopybier (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes indeed, curently, a few year later after the begining of the present thread, it seems some uncertainties are still remaining.
Actually, who may help us to make our opinion between 1- those whose recomandation is distilled water, and 2- those, on the contrary, who don't recomand other stuff that the Polyethylene glycol saled by Xikar°, with a specific (and helas unrevealed) concentration...
:boohoo:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Okay,

If there's anyone still here who gives two hoots about what I think about cigar storage, here goes.

Yes indeedy, those little puffy, jelly-looking things are sodium based Polyacrylamine. They absorb water and release it at normal evaportation points. They are also able to absorb PEG solution, which is intended to regulate release to 70% and impede mold growth. Fine.

The problem with any PG solution "solution" is that water evaporates and PG doesn't. Within a few months (recharging) you have no way of knowing if your ratio remains the intended 50/50. This is where the tedium begins and you start adding more and more distilled water in order to counter the left over PG. Next thing you know, you're growing mold cultures. It's a doomed system, at best.

Without a doubt, the simplest solution is to simply buy a sufficient amount of 65% Heartfelt Humidity Beads and forget about it.

The less time you spend worrying about stupid stuff, like rElaTiVe HuMidITy, the more time you have to just sit back and enjoy a great cigar.

At least, that's the way I see it.


----------



## snoopybier (Nov 16, 2011)

1- Well, it seems to be " le mot de la fin", as we say it in France... :cb
2- Indeed: " you put it right in the target as you guys say... :u
Congratulation for the excellent chemico-physico-phylosophico-benchmarking you offer us.:bl


----------

